# A goof proof sharpening system



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review,looks like a very useful guide. Just a note, Mike Dunbar invented the Scary Sharp method.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Take the clamp bar off and rough up the contact surfaces.


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

I recently got mine and have been using it to sharpen my older set of chisels and it's fantastic. It makes it so easy to have consistent results and nice sharp blades.


----------



## BuckI (Oct 12, 2009)

Great review! I have one of these as well, sure makes sharpening a "no brainier." I have yet to master the technique when using the camber roller for smoothing planes.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## JHarshaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I got one last summer, and was able to get consistent results also. As a newcomer to woodworking (aside from shop class 35 yrs ago) I am amazed how much sharp tools make a difference!

JH


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been meaning to order one. I'll stalk Lee Valley for their next round of free shipping.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

In the past I was looking at buying this guide but now I no longer use any guide at all.
It works well for me.
In general, I like Veritas products.


----------



## love2cad (Oct 8, 2012)

I have this jig also and love it. Sharping use to be one of things I put off and off.. now I don't hesitate.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

I had one of these and it's a great product. The add ons are worth the money (skew jig and camber roller). I had a slight bend in the roller pin, Lee Valley sent me a new one no questions asked.

Once I learned how to sharpen freehand, I no longer used mine and sold it.


----------

